# Audi A4 - Emmission Light On & Glow Plug Flashing - HELP !



## Maria1976 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a 2008 A4 with the emmissions light (permanantely on) and the glow plug light (flashing continually). You will have to forgive me as IM A FEMALE and NOT VERY MECHANICALLY MINDED. The DPF sensor was changed a few months ago. Ive been to 2 garages now and both are saying different things. One is saying the throttle body needs changing at the cost of aound £350 incl fitting and the other doesnt think thats the problem. The throttle body has been cleaned and the faults cleared but both lights are falshing again! Audi advise me to take it in (of course they would) but Im loathed to as Im scared I'll need to remortgage my house to get it repaired! Can anyone help? Any advice greatly appreciated. Any independant garages that wont charge me the earth? Im in Colchester, Essex. Many thanks x


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Maria, Can't really help with your prob, but do you know what the fault codes are. Knowing the fault codes would help alot.
Hoggy.


----------

